# Whatcha think?



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Few pictures from this last Monday. He will be 5 months old on the 26th. Ears don't stay up very much and when they do, it's just the right one. What do you all think? I was debating doing the Breath Right Strip idea. I have seen his right ear up before too. Would like to hear some input from you guys.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hehehe.... You have the Flying Nun stage. Very cute. I think they are trying to stand.
They will probably be up when he finishes teething. :wild:


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

That's what the Vet said lol. I am just concerned that they haven't gone up but a few times and the left ear hasn't gone up all the way at all, but hopefully they do.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My rule of thumb is if they aren't up by 5.5 months give them some support. They could still go up on their own but if they don't it gets harder to get them to stay up utilizing support. Some people swear by Solid Gold Seameal. It may or may not help but it won't hurt anything to try. Search on ear forms on here (search box at the top), there are mulitple threads on using the forms. (Sometimes breathe right strips aren't sturdy enough to support them).


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Been reading up on the forums. I guess it varies from dog to dog, which would be pretty obvious, not to mention I've seen some dogs take up to 7+ months before they stood fully erect. His right ear has been up for awhile at a time when I would skype with him, and I'm being told by my buddy watching him that they are both out to the side most of the time like airplane wings lol. Maybe I should give him another month to see where he is at and then start thinking about using the Breathe Right Strips. I asked my sister when she took him to the vet to see where he is in the teething phase, but she forgot to ask -_-
I'll have to wait on an update on that part hopefully in a day or two. He loves raw hides more then anything, so I've been getting them for him and his girlfriend Sadie


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Be careful with the rawhide so that they don't break off large pieces and swallow them, rawhide can swell and create a blockage.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Was fully aware of that. I was told it took him a good 4-5 days to devour it. Pretty thick rawhide.
Other dog however, took her about 4 hours and then she tried to rob Titus of his lol.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Bully sticks would be a better option, though I take mine away when then get down to the last inch and half or so.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Haven't given him bully sticks yet. I just ordered some from TruChews and they should be there Tuesday. He eats anything, so I'm pretty sure he'll like them 

What do you all suggest I do for the ears? Wait another month to see where he is at when he's done teething, or go ahead and use the Breathe Right Strips?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's right at 5 months? I would get the seal meal, let him chew on the bully sticks and give it a couple of weeks. If they are where they are now in 2 wks I would see if the strips will hold, if not you will need something stronger (ie forms). You don't want a permanent crease in them in the stage they are now or you will never get them up.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes. He will be 5 months in a couple of days. What is this seal meal, and where can I get it? Hard to do everything right away since I am deployed...
Got some bully sticks on the way now.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Solid Gold Seameal (google it). Petco and Pets Supplies Plus may carry it, doubful Petsmart does. I have breeder friend that recommends it if a puppies ears aren't up by 4.5 months. She said it works every time. Now that could be because they were going up anyway and starting it at that young age may be a factor as well. It would not work a miracle on an older puppy.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I figured that's what you were talking about. Could his ears be like that because he is still teething also and go up after? Like I said before, his right ear has been up (and you can see that from one of the pictures), and his left ear looks like it wants to go up, but haven't seen it fully erect.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Absolutely. He just now turning 5 months so there is still time for them to go up on their own which is why I suggested giving it a couple of weeks. It's just my personal bogey to help them if they aren't up by 5.5 months. I've had 10 gsd's over the years and had two that I had to give ear support to because they weren't up by 5.5 months. Granted they may have still gone up on their own, I just didn't want to chance it. One was both ears, I used ear forms and surgical glue. The other was one ear, used the same process.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok, gotcha. The people that are watching him probably won't remember to add in all of that extra stuff to his food since they work really late shifts. I really wish they could, but some things just can't be done. I might try and have someone else take him in for the last month I'm deployed.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ask them to keep it next to their food, that might help them remember. You keep yourself safe and thank you for everything you do for us. God Bless you.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Or start him on the stuff when I get back at the beginning of October if they aren't up by then. Would 6 months be too late to worry about the ears?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I would ask them to go ahead and start it. They will need to gradually add it and not start with the full suggested amount or it will give him loose stool. Start out with 1/4 of recommended amount the first few days, then 1/2 the next few, etc. I would use 2 wks to get to the full amount.

If they aren't up by 6 months and it is important to you I would definitely get support in them.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I will. The person that is watching him moves this week for school, so Titus will be watched by her parents. She just told me I'm asking alot care wise, that since they have 6 other dogs and work alot, that they might forget often. I have a friend taking his last round of heartworm pills soon, and will have them stop off and get the Seameal.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Also, how much/which size of the Seameal would you recommend me getting? Is there a set time to keep him on it, or just until the ears come up?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is sold in different volumes or not, if so probably the smallest. It's a supplement so it's not going to hurt to keep him on it until it's used up (even if his ears are up). Keep us posted on how they do.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I see it is sold in 8oz, 1 lb, 5lbs, and 7lbs. Just not sure how long it would last. I'll probably get the 1lb since it is only $3 more then the 8oz.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Got the Seameal on the way to his crib 
They should arrive the same time as his bully sticks, so it should be a good day for him come Tuesday


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's probably going to have the runs. Bully sticks can do that if they aren't use to them. Make sure they start slow with the sealmeal and gradually build up the dose.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks again. I let them know to start him off slow. This is his first time on bully sticks, so I'll let them know to expect that too. Hopefully this will help him out 


On a side note, I tend to laugh every time I see your avatar haha.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I was going to have his ears done with the BreatheRight strips tonight. It won't hurt anything to give that little support now then later will it?
I probably seem a bit overachieving about it, but with the Seameal, plenty of bully sticks to chew on, and the BreatheRight strips going on for the next couple weeks, hopefully they go up sooner then expected


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No it won't hurt anything but I'm not sure they will be strong enough to hold them up based on the position they are in. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I will indeed


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

So the breathe right strips were tried last night but to no avail. Will probably have to try something stronger when they have the chance. Starting to lose hope for the ears.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I think he is done teething as well. Was told he seems to have all his teeth in.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Based on the position of his ears I didn't think they would be strong enough. You can order ear forms here: www.caniscallidus.com, (do a search product on ear form)

You will also need a surgical glue. PermAtype is one type you can use. DO not use regular glue. You will find instructions in this thread page 2, just look for my posts.
Since someone else is keeping your dog I would recommend they take him to the vet and let them put the forms it. If they aren't experienced or invested in it they won't want to mess with it.

https://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/97731-do-i-need-tape-his-ear-2.html&sa=U&ei=vKEcUrTQFvS0sQSr9ICQCg&ved=0CAsQFjACOAo&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFp1itMeOgPfER13snqY70FVKZOCA


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm trying to get with my buddy or sister to find out if they can drop by the vet anytime soon. Don't think they will. Would the vet be able to tape up ears without these forms?


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Another question I had. I see how a lot of people post that if you've seen the ear(s) up before that they will eventually stand. Would you think it might just take a while longer then normal for Titus' to fully erect? Just pointing out the pic I posted at the top with him and my mom's dog. Right ear up, left wanting to go up.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

A vet/vet tech yes should be able to put them in if you supply everything.

As I said earlier, he just turned 5 months you still have time and should wait a couple of weeks. 5.5 months is just my personnel bogey. Yes if they were up before they usually will come up. His, however, are in a position that sometimes don't make erect. See what happens in the next couple of weeks. IF they are making effort then I wouldn't worry about it. If there is no change then decide if you want to help them or see what happens. He is the same dog if they are up or down and he doesn't care either way. It's really about how important it is to you.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

What do you mean by his ears are in a position that they might not go erect?

I do feel like its important for the ears to stand. I know others may differ, but the ears on a GSD is one of the many reasons I love them.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

To me 5.5 months seems a tad too early to be stressing about his ears. Are you sure he's done teething--does he have his back teeth in yet? When they show up it's like the Alps in the back of their mouth. Remy had one floppy one that didn't go up until 7 months. We used a makeshift ear form and surgical tape, it was up after 3 days of that (it may gave come up naturally anyway).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure if they are in. I'm not home for another month, but most of his adult teeth are in.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

His back teeth are in. They tried giving him the Seameal and he had no interest in his food with it. Someone recommended cottage cheese too.
As far as taping, nobody local (vets, etc) will do the taping, just my luck. On the other hand, he is crazy over the bully sticks.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is another pic of his teeth. Maybe I'm not seeing right from the pic, but it seems he still has teeth coming in?


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Yep, that's them.

There are ways to do the ears yourself, I'm sure you can find a thread on it here. Good luck! He is a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah is a awesome little dude. It kind of looks like all of his teeth on the top haven't come in yet though, so he might still be in the teething phase.
I will probably give him some more time to see if they go up. I get home from deployment in a month, so he'll be a few days over 6 months old. If they aren't showing signs of going up, I'll go ahead and tape them with forms.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Not looking good for his ears. My mom went out and half-assed a tape job and his ears look super thin....almost like a mix breed, even though he is purebred. I don't know what to do anymore and have nobody to rely on back home to help out. It just doesn't look like they have any chance of standing......
Only thing left to do is contact the breeder, give her a few choice words and look for another pup with ears that will be erect. I wanted a GSD alot because of the ears and the fact that they are great working dogs. No ears, not really happy. Just me, but oh well.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Frid said:


> Not looking good for his ears. My mom went out and half-assed a tape job and his ears look super thin....almost like a mix breed, even though he is purebred. I don't know what to do anymore and have nobody to rely on back home to help out. It just doesn't look like they have any chance of standing......
> Only thing left to do is contact the breeder, give her a few choice words and look for another pup with ears that will be erect. I wanted a GSD alot because of the ears and the fact that they are great working dogs. No ears, not really happy. Just me, but oh well.


Why don't you contact the breeder nicely and ask for her opinion and help? Is she local? She could probably tape them for you. Or take the dog to a vet and have them start taping now. There's still a chance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

I have several times. Get the run around each time. Called local vets too and they said they won't tape them.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He will just have turned 6 months when you return, correct? Purchase the forms and surgical glue and as soon as you get back put them in. All the instructions are in the thread I provided.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Frid said:


> I have several times. Get the run around each time. Called local vets too and they said they won't tape them.


Find a bet near you that specializes in Doberman crops. They will tape. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> He will just have turned 6 months when you return, correct? Purchase the forms and surgical glue and as soon as you get back put them in. All the instructions are in the thread I provided.


Completely agree. Just wait until you get back and do it yourself, follow the links alphamom shared. It won't be too late. I think it's premature and a little much to return an otherwise perfectly good dog due to the fact that his ears are not standing before 6 months (or at all imo) At that age it will be much harder to re-home the dog. You showed a photo of one of his ears standing, usually if it stood at one point it should stand again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have a couple of my close friends going to tape the ears this upcoming weekend by using this link. 




My breeder also gave me a bit of good news as well saying her neighbor would be able to tape them too. So I have a fall back option at the moment. Just receiving pics and seeing his ears....they look real thin and like they have no mass to them whatsoever. 

Yes, his right ear has stood before but not for long periods of time, and his left has never stood, so I'm worried.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Frid said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have a couple of my close friends going to tape the ears this upcoming weekend by using this link. German Shepherd-Taping Ears - YouTube
> 
> My breeder also gave me a bit of good news as well saying her neighbor would be able to tape them too. So I have a fall back option at the moment. Just receiving pics and seeing his ears....they look real thin and like they have no mass to them whatsoever.
> 
> Yes, his right ear has stood before but not for long periods of time, and his left has never stood, so I'm worried.


Can you post pics of the thinness your talking about? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

The above pics are the ones that best show what I'm talking about. They just seem like they aren't strong ears. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

As if nothing else could happen, last night my friend who is watching him told me he has been scratching at the strips that I remind you all were half assed and just left for the reason they didn't care. She told me that one had been peeled back and chunks of skins were stuck to it and his ear was bleeding. There is no winning with this crap. They will be properly taping his ears this weekend. So pissed right now.


----------

